# NEWBY wants to get some extra cpu speed



## wallyveira (Feb 24, 2009)

hi , as the title says im newby here...
ok this is my question\help needed...
like 3 weeks ago i bought this:

MOTHERBOARD: ASROCK G31M-GS INTELG31 SK775

CPU
- LGA 775 for Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme / Core™ 2 Quad / Core™ 2 Duo / Pentium® Dual Core / Celeron® Dual Core / Celeron®, supporting Penryn Quad Core Yorkfield and Dual Core Wolfdale processors
- Compatible with all FSB1600*/1333/1066/800/533MHz CPUs
- Supports Hyper-Threading Technology
- Supports Untied Overclocking Technology
- Supports EM64T CPU

Chipset
- Northbridge: Intel® G31
- Southbridge: Intel® ICH7

Memory
- Dual Channel DDR2 memory technology
- 2 x DDR2 DIMM slots
- Supports DDR2 800/667/533 non-ECC, un-buffered memory
- Max. capacity of system memory: 8GB*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU: INTEL PENTIUM D E2220 2.4GHZ 775 FSB800 1MB BOX

-2.4GHz
-FSB:800MHz
-65nm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

RAM: 2X KINGSTON DDR2 1024MB 800MHZ

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

HARD DISK: WESTERN DIGITAL HARD DISK 320GB 16MB SATA II

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

GRAPHIC CARD: ZOTAC 9800GT SYNERGY 512MB PCI-E

-Gpu: GEFORCE 9800GT
-256 Bit
-512MB DDR3
-Mem:1800MHz
-Gpu:600MHz
-DVI-I + DVI-I + S-Video

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

COOLING: here comes the bad part... i have the default cpu fan and 2 old ones (120mm) at the box.
after reading some forums i found that ARCTIC COOLING FREEZER 7 PRO (cpu cooling) could be an option, maybe not great but maybe enought...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Supply Unit: 520W (21A - 12V)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

BOX - LINKWORLD BOX ATX 431-06 BLACK



and after reading some forums and the starters overclocking guide i dicided to write this to ask for some help to get some extra speed for my cpu
My goal for this cpu without spending much $ is around 3.2 ghz (from 2.4ghz default speed).
reading the "linderman" "if you are new to overclocking / read here for starters" guide i think i got all the information asked there to get some help from you masters ray: well im missing the cpu temp... but i add it later probably tomorrow...
for now is all i have and if u can help me i'll be very happy

P.S. - im portuguese , so if u find some text not so well writen... excuse me... and tkx again:1angel:ray:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

print out this manual and review the bios options

http://www.asrock.com/mb/manual.asp?Model=G31M-GS&s=775

please give us your memory stick model numbers (use cpu-z to find this info ) <<<<free download

*what is the make and model number of your power supply*


----------



## wallyveira (Feb 24, 2009)

k , tkx for helping me...
im at work atm , so soon as i get home i check all that details , and tomorrow tell here...
btw , i also have a OS question , what should i use: win xp pro sp3 or vista home edition?
i will only touch in bios when i feel i can do it with min risk
as you said on your post "im doing this for the adventure and to learn how things work
tkx again!:wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

xp uses less computer resources


----------



## wallyveira (Feb 24, 2009)

memories model nº

power suply unit nº - 0804106998



after i used "OC TUNER" software that came with motherboard cd.
this is under stress , after 15min of stress.



after 20min doing nothing on it.


----------



## wallyveira (Feb 24, 2009)

after i tryed OC with "OC TUNER" , witch when i reboot the pc takes the oc changes back to normal.

i changed the cpu frequency in bios to 12x 242mhz and got the cpu working at 2.900mhz stable (i think), temps stayed around 20ºC to 35ºC.

also i tried to change the cpu voltage but i was not able to find that in the bios


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

by simply changing the FSB and the multiplier are you able to get stable stress test for one hour at 2.9ghz ?

read your manual .............. I gave link >>>>>>>>> it will show you how to find the cpu voltage option


----------



## wallyveira (Feb 24, 2009)

at 2.9mhz he was stable for 9hrs, doing nothing just turned on...
i have printed the guide u told me and i have read it , and after googling a bit for vcore voltage for my board , i found a video on youtube, a review, and they say that board doesn't aloud vcore voltage changes...


----------



## wallyveira (Feb 24, 2009)

the multiplier i didnt touch it yet
and when i tried to get 3.2mhz he crashed when i tried to play f.e.a.r. 2...
do you think i can get 3.2mhz without changing vcore voltage but changing the multiplier??:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will need voltage increase at the cpu to get above 2.9 ghz .............. I will look at your manual .......... I was sure there is a way to enter voltages increases

you can for sure with that overclocking program you are using by selecting the "voltage" button


----------



## wallyveira (Feb 24, 2009)

yes , in that software i have a menu for voltage.

the problem is that i only have: RAM voltage , vtt voltage , nb voltage and +1.5 voltage.

in bios there are only the same voltage options...
:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

maybe this guy will shed some light ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmbdT5LPGTU


have you tried the latest bios ?

youre not going to get a full featured overclocking settings with an economy board ....... thats why the P35 and P45 chipsets are soooo popular


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this guy seems to be modding bios files to allow more options

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t90505-1400.html

he may be able to unlock your vcore setting ?


----------



## wallyveira (Feb 24, 2009)

wow , tkx so very much for your interest about my issue 
i'll give it a try and i tell u the results later
(today i brought my pc to work )


----------

